# Personal Sticky / Thread List



## MasterInstructor (17 Jan 2010)

I was thinking that it would be great to have the ability to create personal list of threads that you might want to look at later down the road. Kind of like a favorites list. 

There are some posts that have a lot of good information that I see but it is impossible to remember all the info posted or simply I don't have a need for it right now but would love to refer back to in the future. 

One way I have been keeping track of those posts are using the bookmark function of the browser, however it would be great if this could be done web based...

I am not an expert of forums so I am not sure if it can be done.... Maybe there is a way and I just dont know it...


----------



## McG (17 Jan 2010)

If you click the button that says "notify" in the top & bottom right of every thread page, then you will get a message every time there is an update to the thread.  Also, your profile lists all your notification threads so you could then use this to review your favourites.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jan 2010)

MI, I've considered some options here already... MCG's is probably the easiest way to stay on top of threads today. It would be nice if there was something similar to Show new replies to your posts where you could simply 'watch' or 'unwatch' threads. Unfortunately it's not an option at this time.


----------



## bridges (31 May 2012)

Hi Mike & mods,
Bit of a necropost here, but I did a search & saw that it's come up before, so I just wanted to add another vote for a way to watch topics within Army.ca, even if we don't post in them.  Sort of a "watched thread" list, like some other forums have.  I'm not sure how much of a pain in the neck it is to set up & maintain, though.

There are several topics that I'm interested in but don't have anything useful to add to, at this time.   I know I can set the thread to 'notify' me by e-mail when new posts arrive, but that results in a lot of back-and-forth between army.ca and e-mail, not to mention that I'm always looking for ways to _reduce_ the amt of e-mails I get in my inbox, not increase them.   The only other alternative is to make a pointless post on the topic, just to get it to appear on my "new replies to your posts" list - probably not considered 'desired behaviour' on the site.  

And one more possible point to consider:  I hear (including on this site) that kids these days no longer even have e-mail addresses, so that might be a factor in the future for this site, if we're going to continue to rely on e-mail addys for notifications.

If we had a list in Army.ca where we could just see our "watched" topics with new posts & have the option to mark them 'read', I think that'd be a good functionality.  And as always, if this minor stuff is what's being brought up, it's more evidence that the site is already pretty great.    Thanks for everything.


----------



## Rheostatic (31 May 2012)

We have that. Go to Profile>Notifications, and turn off "notifications by email". You still have your personal list of threads, but without the spam.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=notification


----------



## bridges (31 May 2012)

A personal notifications list - great, exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks, Rheostatic.  I suspected this list must exist but had no idea where.

Now my question is, how would I have found it without your link...    OK, never mind, I just found it under Profile>Modify Profile>Notifications.  

I guess if I could subm one last request, it would be to have a quick link to our watched threads from any page, at the top, right under where it says "show new replies to your posts".   The reason is that this list is something I'd like to refer to several times a day, not have it relatively hidden in the area where we modify our profiles (which happens less frequently).  Just an idea.

Again - minor stuff.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rheostatic (31 May 2012)

Agreed that would be useful, but you could just bookmark that page.


----------



## bridges (31 May 2012)

Already have, thanks.  Just trying to reduce the number of clicks in my day.  If it's a pain to set up and few others would use it, NP.   Thanks again.


----------

